# New Predator 8750 won't crank over



## HarryT (Oct 26, 2020)

I am new on this forum.
As title says. Battery is fully charged. Oil is full almost to top of threads. Poured in enough gasoline to cover the intake hole in tank. (Does it need to have a certain depth of gas?) I push the top of the start button and it does not crank over. All the breakers on the panel are all set. Are there any other safety switches that I need to turn on to activate the starter button? I will try to start with the pull cord when I get home tonight.
Harbor Freight is no help. If I can't get it to crank I guess I will call Predator Tech help.
HarryT


----------



## Coco (Dec 21, 2018)

HarryT said:


> I am new on this forum.
> As title says. Battery is fully charged. Oil is full almost to top of threads. Poured in enough gasoline to cover the intake hole in tank. (Does it need to have a certain depth of gas?) I push the top of the start button and it does not crank over. All the breakers on the panel are all set. Are there any other safety switches that I need to turn on to activate the starter button? I will try to start with the pull cord when I get home tonight.
> Harbor Freight is no help. If I can't get it to crank I guess I will call Predator Tech help.
> HarryT


check to make sure you have battery connected properly + to + - to -.I think on some models the battery cables maybe to short to go on the correct way


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Is this a new generator? Can you confirm the battery is charged with a volt gauge?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Only enough gas to cover the intake hole in tank? I'd put a few gallons in anyway. Looking at pics on their site, battery cables are both black, one has a red terminal, the other black, red to +, black to -. Not relative to getting it to crank, but oil to "top of threads" may be a problem after you get it started, go by the dipstick. Agree with drmer, is the battery fully charged.


----------



## HarryT (Oct 26, 2020)

The battery is fully charged. It starts and runs my yard tractor. I have tested it with a volt meter and is above 12 V. It is hooked up properly. I won't be able to get to it for a couple of days but I will put in more gas in case there is a needed level. 
Thanks for your info;
HarryT


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so is it turning over?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well it is a chonda like a gx390
basic stuff.

first things first make sure it is out doors 
some where that can be wet with fuel or oil!!
try pulling with the rope to make sure it is free.
then try removing the spark plug and turning it over.
watch as fuel or oil may shoot out!!
it may be hydro locked during shipping it may to have been on its side!

from there exchange at the store!!
it is new!


----------



## HarryT (Oct 26, 2020)

Sprry for the delay in answering. We were without electric for almost 3 days because of the storm and downed trees and lines. The good news is I got the genny running the evening before the storm but only hooked it to the important things this time so I had no wi fi or hotspot.
What I found was no power going to the starter. I loosened the bolt on the battery cable a little and worked it back an forth and it made contact. I took it apart and filed the battery terminals, put in a new SS bolt and nut and the genny started right up. My bad as I have been a mechanic all my life on boats, golf courses and cars etc. I now maintain a fleet of 65 electric golf carts on a local course, so I now how important good connections are, but I am 81 years old so I can forgive myself.
Thanks for all the help and suggestions;
HarryT


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

👍


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol good one!
yup keep it simple simon!!
put some grease on the bolts for the battery's
we use the red grease on them now..
it stays on better than the standard battery post spray.
and helps to keep the O2 off the lead.
and holds back acid vapors

so far it has been a win on the fleet.
no more fuzzy battery connections!


----------



## Leanna (Dec 6, 2020)

Related question but on a 3500. First use. Pull crank started it but push start button not starting it. Am I doing something wrong? I'm new to generators in general and got this one on a recommendation that it could top off solar batteries on overcast days.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Leanna said:


> Related question but on a 3500. First use. Pull crank started it but push start button not starting it. Am I doing something wrong? I'm new to generators in general and got this one on a recommendation that it could top off solar batteries on overcast days.


what exact make and model of gen are you using?
is the battery new?
unless you have a new battery or a trickle charger on a battery it maybe ran down.
click here for the battery charger page
i prefer the solar brand unit on that page.
but there are other choices there too.


----------



## Leanna (Dec 6, 2020)

It's a predator 3500. Pull start works fine but push start doesn't do anything. It's fresh out of the box, full oil, fresh gas. Still in the breaking in period. I just wondered if there's something I'm missing in set up as to why push start button doesn't start generator. Could it have internal battery that's dead? I've run it just over 8 hrs now and push start still not working. I assume it's electrical.


----------



## HarryT (Oct 26, 2020)

Generators do not have an internal battery. Do you have a battery hooked to it and have your tested the battery for power.
Harry


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Leanna said:


> It's a predator 3500. Pull start works fine but push start doesn't do anything. It's fresh out of the box, full oil, fresh gas. Still in the breaking in period. I just wondered if there's something I'm missing in set up as to why push start button doesn't start generator. Could it have internal battery that's dead? I've run it just over 8 hrs now and push start still not working. I assume it's electrical.


ok front panel of the generator there is a small cover with one screw.
unscrew the cover, remove the cover.
and in there should be a battery, some brands do not include battery's.
or the battery may have one wire not bolted to the battery during shipping.
report back if there is a battery in that location.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Leanna said:


> It's a predator 3500. Pull start works fine but push start doesn't do anything. It's fresh out of the box, full oil, fresh gas. Still in the breaking in period. I just wondered if there's something I'm missing in set up as to why push start button doesn't start generator. Could it have internal battery that's dead? I've run it just over 8 hrs now and push start still not working. I assume it's electrical.


here is the copy of the owners manual
click here for the HF3500 owners manual
page 12 covers starting with electric start step by step.
battery location is part #104 on page 24 of the owners manual
if it does have a battery and the battery is connected and measures 12.5 volts dc.
call hf tech at the number below;
*hf tech line is 1-888-866-5797*
they may have you exchange the generator at the hf store or give you the location of the service center.
make sure to have a photo copy of the receipt with you if you go to the service center.

I bet it is one of three things, battery is not connected, battery is ran down, or the battery is missing.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm with you. I have replaced all the battery bolts, nuts and washers with stainless. I seem to have less problems with terminal corrosion that way.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

jkingrph said:


> I'm with you. I have replaced all the battery bolts, nuts and washers with stainless. I seem to have less problems with terminal corrosion that way.


we use dielectric grease or hight temp tacky red wheel bearing grease now on the battery connections to hold down the corrosion issues.
so far so good!
and stainless or grade 8 hardware works well!


----------

